# Amazon Prime



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

A few months ago I purchased a new router on Amazon. Once in my cart, I was offered a free 30 day trial of Amazon Prime which gets you free 2 day shipping or overnight for $3. After it shipped I edited my account to cancel the Prime. I thought it was a one time deal, but got the same offer tonight when I ordered a saw blade (20% off right now with code 20OFFMAY). Just remember to cancel the Prime membership before the 30 days or they will charge you $79.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. It's a real savings. Too bad it takes keeping up with the tricks. I bet they catch many with this one!.


----------

